# CJ Mahaney; What is going on?



## Joseph Scibbe (Jul 6, 2011)

C.J. Mahaney Apologizes To Pastors And Is Temporarily Stepping Down « SGM Survivors

I just saw this link and a lot of people have a lot of nasty things to say about CJ. I haven't payed a ton of attention to him but I am wondering what he has done that is so horrible. Anyone?


----------



## VictorBravo (Jul 7, 2011)

Closing thread. The link is sufficient and anything else we discuss may come too close to gossip.


----------

